

IPhone developer gets cease and desist from Jeff Foxworthy - atrain
http://www.ninthdivision.com/blog/2009/10/rip-redneck-jokes-and-more/
A simple joke app received Jeff Foxworthys attention on copyright infringement.
======
pyre
I take issue with the implication that anyone that makes a redneck joke is
infringing on Jeff Foxworthy's copyrights/trademarks. The phrase:

> _...confusingly similar to those owned by our client._

Seems to imply that if I make a redneck joke it's 'confusingly similar' to
Jeff Foxworthy's supposed trademark on "You might be a redneck if..." I think
that this is a fine line to walk and I have lost any respect that I might have
had for Jeff Foxworthy. Just because his rise to fame was on the back of a
redneck joke-based comedy routine centering on the line "You might be a
redneck if..." gives him no right to try to ban the rest of the world from
making redneck jokes just because they might be confused as having come from
him. (And I'll bet that if you make the name of your program "Redneck jokes
that have nothing to do with Jeff Foxworthy" he/his lawyers would still sue
that someone was 'using his name' to make money)

------
mahmud
Anyone who perpetuates Jeff Foxworthy's inane, Reader's Digest humor needs
vigilante justice, not legalese. Him and the sleeveless "gitter done"
simpleton.

OTOH, Ron White is good.

~~~
jamesbritt
I like Foxworthy, and I like his show, "Are you smarter than a fifth grader?"

Make of that what you will; it sometimes depresses me that people have such a
poor knowledge of what strikes me as basic info (i.e., names of continents),
but it's entertaining in other ways.

Still, it's plain wrong to lay claim to the use of the word "redneck" like
this, and I'd like to think it's knee-jerk lawyers gone amok, but who knows.

Ron White's OK in small doses; Cable dude is Hee Haw redux.

